# HUNTING CLUB Looking for one possibly two new members



## Ole Crip (Jan 13, 2016)

Must be family oriented!
Semi trophy club! Details if asked!
500 acres in Oglethorpe county Ga
Deer
Hogs
Turkey
Ducks
Quail
Dove
Wood cock
Squirrels 
Yotes
Bobcats
If you have children and enjoy the outdoors we are the club for you!
We focus on our kids and ourselves. Price is 610 a year includes power! The price is broken up into 2 payments 305 due by 1/15 305 by 4/15. Member ship runs from Jan 1 to Jan 1.
More details upon request


----------



## CoWes (Jan 13, 2016)

I am interested. I live in Oconee. Call me. 706-215-0062


----------



## Dana Young (Jan 13, 2016)

Interested just need to see club rules 706-200-6804


----------



## Ole Crip (Jan 13, 2016)

I will get with you tomorrow


----------



## waldenjg (Jan 13, 2016)

Interested  770-310-3583


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 14, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## Ole Crip (Jan 14, 2016)

I will be on the properties Saturday morning if anyone is interested in coming and checking it out! If you have left your number I will contact you.


----------



## mondich79 (Jan 14, 2016)

PM sent. Looking forward to talking to you.


----------



## Ranger30/06 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Club*

Interested.....Would like more info PM me.....Thx


----------



## Buckdown1987 (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm also interested 4047720552


----------



## Jeffro 74 (Jan 15, 2016)

Very interested.... I can't be there in the morning I have to work.... but I am very interested... please contact Jeff 706-567-8368


----------



## Ole Crip (Jan 17, 2016)

I would like to thank you all for your interest in the club.
We have have found our 2 new members.


----------

